# solo horn



## Western1 (Sep 3, 2010)

I'm searching for the name of a piece I heard several times over the years. It's a short and dramatic, kind of gives off a feeling of your trying to do something hard and it's accomplished. Heh, this is hard to explain. it starts off with a solo horn with 3 slow long notes that ascend, then 1 short and then a long note. followed by drums at a faster pace. then the solo horn (3 notes) repeats and then continues with many more instruments. The total length of this piece is no longer than a minute. I realize this is a shot in dark but any help would be appreciated. Thanks


----------



## chromatic (Sep 3, 2010)

Could it be the theme from 2001: A Space Odyssey?


----------



## Western1 (Sep 3, 2010)

Yes! that's it! Thanks so much


----------



## chromatic (Sep 3, 2010)

I should probably point out that, although I only knew this piece in the context of 2001 until about 5 minutes ago, it is actually by Richard Strauss and is the opening of a piece called "Also sprach Zarathustra."


----------



## Ravellian (Aug 17, 2009)

Composed in 1896 I might add, way before the film industry started.


----------



## StlukesguildOhio (Dec 25, 2006)

As much as I love the Kubrick film I had to cringe at your calling The opening theme from Richard Strauss' Also Sprach Zarathustra the "Theme from 2001, A Space Odyssey".


----------



## chromatic (Sep 3, 2010)

I bet 

I'm sorry! I didn't know. I don't like Strauss -- at least, not that one. ("If it must be Richard, let it be Wagner" and all that.) Also, one doesn't hear it so often because of the brilliance of Strauss, but rather because of the brilliance of Kubrick.


----------

